# Wax on ..wax off..car is done



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

im liking the two tone paint job. can u post a pic of the back only. i wana see what it looks like in black


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Marius said:


> im liking the two tone paint job. can u post a pic of the back only. i wana see what it looks like in black


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

very sharp looking car, i have two suggestions thought, paint the inside of your tail black so they match the car, and i think that you should paint your rims black... but other than that, looks good.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> very sharp looking car, i have two suggestions thought, paint the inside of your tail black so they match the car, and i think that you should paint your rims black... but other than that, looks good.


i think white wheels would be so awesome on that. ill chop it and show you.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Black:









White:


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

are you going to get another muffler?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> i think white wheels would be so awesome on that. ill chop it and show you.


definetly ...white wheels will look hot...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> very sharp looking car, i have two suggestions thought, paint the inside of your tail black so they match the car, and i think that you should paint your rims black... but other than that, looks good.


Yes I'll paint the taillights black and the center piece too


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Marius said:


> are you going to get another muffler?


no ...maybe later


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

white is definitely better


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i dont know why, but your last pic reminds me of the Chip Foose IS430 he built for the SEMA show.........just in black and white instead of head and black.
Your car looks very clean now, and the rims i think look better in black....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like the car, hate the stickers


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woah, that's crazy, better than the vinyl.

Gotta go with the white wheels. What you really gotta do is drop the Altezzas. In fact, here's what I think, SE-L tail lights, but tint the red, so they're black and white.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

accually the altezzas are perfect! with that clear lens you can do alot. take them appart and use normal winow tint, the outside will be super clean because you wont be painting them (i am terrified of that VHT stuff, and on a show car any "pooling" would make or brake the car) if you had a silver paint scheme you could use the mirror tint :thumbup: 

you should color match the wheels with the red pearl. looks sharp, keep it up.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I admire the amount of work it took to make your car what it is, but I wanna post my opinion. I don't think the paint flows at all, the transition up front IMHO does not lend itself to any of the body lines, and the paint on the hood takes away from the cars overall cleanliness. Anyway hats off on all the had work, just figured I'd post another viewpoint.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

it def. unique, mad props for the time, $, and effort put in to it

now... on to the engine


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I would also like to add my 02 cents. Paint scheme is nice but would flow better if the split went all the way to the front bumper. We were discussing this on another thread with 1CLNB14 when we found pics of that accord coupe. Besides that you should be killin the competition at the shows, good luck.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good as ever Jay

only thing i would have done different is make the line curve a bit more...not such a sharp edge


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> I would also like to add my 02 cents. Paint scheme is nice but would flow better if the split went all the way to the front bumper. We were discussing this on another thread with 1CLNB14 when we found pics of that accord coupe. Besides that you should be killin the competition at the shows, good luck.


I agree ...I told the guys to do the split all the way to the front bumper  ...i have to take the car back to the shop to do the way I want it but I don't have time HIN is April 30 and I have the finish the strobes and neons.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I agree ...I told the guys to do the split all the way to the front bumper  ...i have to take the car back to the shop to do the way I want it but I don't have time HIN is April 30 and I have the finish the strobes and neons.....


hey jay 

great job on the hard work ! keep it up ! you shoulda painted the whole bottom half black and did white rims but that my .02 cents...props on your hard work my friend.

did you get my logo yet cuz i sent it out last week ?


----------

